# Need Help creating my first fursona



## Deegan Rin (Dec 27, 2019)

So I'm super new to the world of furrys and fursonas and I've always been interested in bringing the me that hides away into the light. I don't necessarily think of myself as a furry but I've always been interested in creating a fursona. My own personal alter ego. A more true to myself version then what everyone else sees. I have no idea where to start and honestly could use some help. I'm in the PST time zone and just got off of a long graveyard shift so I may not reply right away because I might be sleeping. Thanks for taking the time to respond and help someone out.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

Well! A good start would be to figure an animal you like :3 Or that you feel a kinship towards. Then see if it fits your personality. Then go from there ^^


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

Just try to think of an animal you like,or just try to think of a cool concept for a character.The personality your sona has is completely up to you.Most people give their fursona traits they have in real life,plus traits they wish they had.Others make their fursona their polar opposite! You have to make sure to give them a name that suits them,or just your own name,if you want it to be a reflection of you. My fursona is called Axel,because they love to build and invent things,and an axle is a component in things that have wheels.I just spelled it differently because it looked nicer.
-edit.i just discovered the name Axel means 'the father is peace' in a biblical sense,but I'm not very religious,so I might change it back to Axle-
In the end,you can make it however way you want to,and you can always change your fursona whenever you see fit.
I hope this sort of helped


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 27, 2019)

You could try those online fursona quizzes to get ideas!

Just don't rush the process, took me 5 months to get my OC guy created!


I think these 2 are really good!

https://www.quotev.com/quiz/514094/What-is-your-Fursona

www.gotoquiz.com: What Kind Of Animal Should Your Fursona Be?

These 2 were ok also!

www.allthetests.com: What's your fursona?

uquiz.com: An idea for your fursona!


If you wanna share, would love to hear the results!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 27, 2019)

Ok so I am kinda in the same situation here. I took those quizzes, and for me it looks like a husky. one said a tiger, but i cant stand any types of cats lol. im very new to the fandom in the sense of making it known that i want to be a furry, but i have kept it to my self for almost 2 years now. the reason i bring this up is i want to make a really good sona and commission a suit, but i cant just do that and have no one know lol. any advice is much appriciated!!!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 27, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> Ok so I am kinda in the same situation here. I took those quizzes, and for me it looks like a husky. one said a tiger, but i cant stand any types of cats lol. im very new to the fandom in the sense of making it known that i want to be a furry, but i have kept it to my self for almost 2 years now. the reason i bring this up is i want to make a really good sona and commission a suit, but i cant just do that and have no one know lol. any advice is much appriciated!!!



You could try looking on Youtube for the vids with titles like ''HOW TO TELL PEOPLE YOU'RE A FURRY!''

But honestly, everybody makes a big deal about ''coming out as a furry'', but its not a sexuality, its a hobby, and simply means you're interested in something, and want to express it!

Finding any local furry meets close to you would be a good start!

Or, keep it to yourself online if you're not ready for anyone else to know!


Try these videos if anyone has questions!












As far as commissioning a fursuit.........................


1. You may want to wait until you finish growing, at least 18 - 21, so you won't outgrow a costume!

2. Since they cost thousands of dollars, if you're not gonna make your own, you should start saving up.

3. Once you reach 18, you'll have more options for what you spend money on, and where you live, so it may be easier then!


In the meantime, you could look into trying out a mascot costume, or getting a kigurumi, or just ears and a tail!

And if you can make it to a con in 2020, definitely do it!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 27, 2019)

I greatly appriciate the insight!! what are the best cons to go to in the us? i dont want to go to a lame one that will waste my time lolll


----------



## Keefur (Dec 27, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> I greatly appriciate the insight!! what are the best cons to go to in the us? i dont want to go to a lame one that will waste my time lolll


It depends on what your goals are.  You can go to big cons and feel "more entertained", or you can go to small cons for a more personal/friend making experience.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 27, 2019)

Also i wouldn't make a deal of it, but i have a feeling that if i told my mother i wanted to go somwhere to chill around with a bunch of furries she would be curious and question me, and i dont wnat that


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 27, 2019)

Idk. i live in colorado/southern california so what are some more personal (smaller) ones in those areas?


----------



## Keefur (Dec 27, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> Idk. i live in colorado/southern california so what are some more personal (smaller) ones in those areas?


I'm in Memphis, so I have never been to a Cali Con.  There are many cons out there.  I suggest you get involved with a local group and ask them.  Also, it is better to already have friends at a con because a lot of the fun of going to a con is being able to share the experience with others.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 27, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> Also i wouldn't make a deal of it, but i have a feeling that if i told my mother i wanted to go somwhere to chill around with a bunch of furries she would be curious and question me, and i dont wnat that



It would be natural to have questions, hence the videos I linked above!

They should answer most questions!

I've only been to my home con, FUR EH, so you'll have to get advice from other helpful furs!

But here's a con list!

List of conventions by attendance - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 27, 2019)

well ill be! there's actually a relativity large one about an hour from where i live (DenFur) so i will probably have to go to that next year!


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 27, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Well! A good start would be to figure an animal you like :3 Or that you feel a kinship towards. Then see if it fits your personality. Then go from there ^^


Should have known I'd find you and blue in my thread when I woke up hahahaha


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

Kai_TheNewGuy said:


> Should have known I'd find you and blue in my thread when I woke up hahahaha



We are like the unofficial greeting Squirrels! ;D


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 27, 2019)

lol


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 27, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> You could try those online fursona quizzes to get ideas!
> 
> Just don't rush the process, took me 5 months to get my OC guy created!
> 
> ...


Each quiz gave me something different but I got dog,deer,rabbit, and another deer


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 27, 2019)

Skittles said:


> We are like the unofficial greeting Squirrels! ;D


I don't mind. I like that both of you found it tbh Feel a lot better about it with you two here.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 27, 2019)

I have no idea why but a certain name has been swirling around in my head these last couple of days so I think I atleast have a name picked out. Nothing fancy but it feels right. Deegan. Just kept hearing it. This one stuck with me.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

Kai_TheNewGuy said:


> I have no idea why but a certain name has been swirling around in my head these last couple of days so I think I atleast have a name picked out. Nothing fancy but it feels right. Deegan. Just kept hearing it. This one stuck with me.



Sounds good! =D Roll with it!


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 27, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Sounds good! =D Roll with it!


A bit bland but it feels right so here we are.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 27, 2019)

sounds cool. i have had the name sledge in my head... i like it. what do y'all think?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 28, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> sounds cool. i have had the name sledge in my head... i like it. what do y'all think?



Sounds like something! Going for a big strong Sona?


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

yeah thats kinda what i want. thanks!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 28, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> yeah thats kinda what i want. thanks!



Sledge Husky sounds great!

Makes ya think of hockey and hammers!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

yeah that name has been in my head for quite some time now, so i think im gonna stick with it.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 28, 2019)

Kai_TheNewGuy said:


> Each quiz gave me something different but I got dog,deer,rabbit, and another deer



Well, they're just meant to give you ideas!

Looks like you fit in with plant eaters, as even dogs and wolves are omnivores!

My results were actually skunk and cat! And I didn't pick either one!

Skunk was my second choice though, and I do share aspects of both species!

Up to you if you pick a result, another critter, or make a hybrid! 

Just keep us updated on your progress, eh!?


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 28, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Well, they're just meant to give you ideas!
> 
> Looks like you fit in with plant eaters, as even dogs and wolves are omnivores!
> 
> ...


Its just so funny to me. I'm a very primal guy with an alpha personality. I'm a DD so it's odd that I got more docile animals. Managed to dance with death 3 times and held on each time. The bullet didn't take me out. Neither did the knife or the hypothermia. I'm not saying anything bad about the more gentle sonas but I guess it's just not me.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 28, 2019)

And when I say DD I mean a Dom subtype nothing to do with dungeons and dragons hahahaha


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

Maybe inside I am a more gentle creature. I certainly had a reputation in my last town. Oddly enough they called me the one punch man. I only need one swing to make you take nap. But that's not who I really am. I'm gentle, loving, caring. I try my best to be a good person and always help people when I can. Hell my only write up at work is for giving away extra food to the homeless around the store. I try my best to be decent. I'm also really shy and closed off. Wasn't always like that. Inside I guess I am decent. But I am not passive when it comes to life. I tackle my problems head on and do it with a smile on my face knowing. Its honestly really hard to find a fursona species when I really think about myself for too long. I'm very complicated...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 29, 2019)

You can have a gentle species with and though as rocks personality. Or vice versa. You could have a scary alpha pred who just wants to help people. Others perceive him as scary but he sees hi.self as kind and carrying. A bear would be a good possible candidate since they are tough but can have a "teddy bear" personality


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

Yep. That's what my fiance calls me. Its almost exclusively what she calls me. What dada bear to be specific I guess. We have a DDlg dynamic but that's another story for another time


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 29, 2019)

Kai_TheNewGuy said:


> Yep. That's what my fiance calls me. Its almost exclusively what she calls me. What dada bear to be specific I guess. We have a DDlg dynamic but that's another story for another time



Now, the question is if you like the idea of a bear sona, and if you, what species of bear is appealing to you?


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

It's definitely a good start. I guess the real reason I want a fursona is so I can visualize the real me instead of looking myself in the face and seeing the scars and feeling weak. Sorry if this feels venty. I just had a bowl and I'm kinda high and I've had such a long night. So sorry.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 29, 2019)

Kai_TheNewGuy said:


> It's definitely a good start. I guess the real reason I want a fursona is so I can visualize the real me instead of looking myself in the face and seeing the scars and feeling weak. Sorry if this feels venty. I just had a bowl and I'm kinda high and I've had such a long night. So sorry.



I am about the have a big bowl... of breakfast. ^w^

But it is fine. Exploring your personality is part of building a fursona.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I am about the have a big bowl... of breakfast. ^w^
> 
> But it is fine. Exploring your personality is part of building a fursona.


Guess I just never expected it to take me on an emotional rollercoaster of self reflection


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2019)

Btw you can definitely make more than one fursona


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 29, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Btw you can definitely make more than one fursona



True.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

All of you have been just great and a huge help.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

i wish all people were like this lol


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> i wish all people were like this lol


The world would be a lot less crappy if they were


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yup.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

And furries wouldnt have to stress about always being judged lol


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

Its actually really crappy the way you furs are treated. On iFunny I'd run across furry haters all the time. Making comments like one like equals one murdered furry. Crap like that. I have never had a real problem with anyone in the fandom. I can't really be open about being involved here either or people decide to give me crap. So I guess my account here is literally a dirty secret.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ha! i feel the same alot of the time. i just wish there was people who actually care to talk lol


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

Well, once I get comfy with someone it's hard for me to shut up


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

yeah same here just i never am the one to innitiate a convorsation with one person so that makes it hard.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 29, 2019)

Especially when all you want to do is talk to that person but you're to scared to do it. The worst.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

yeah thats me.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

its annoying not gonna lie


----------

